# Unhappy wih architect



## doctormom (26 May 2013)

I am hoping someone can advise me please. We recently bought a new house (Dec 2012) and have been doing some extension / renovation work. We engaged an architect in Jan 2013 for planning and project management. We went with someone recommended by a colleague of mine. 

We were happy at first, but have been increasingly dissatisfied over the past 6 weeks or so. The work is in two main parts, part one planning exempt (single storey extension to rear 28 sqm), and part 2 requires PP (build over garage). He was so slow getting the plans for part 2 completed, that we proceeded with part 1 of work (on his advice) about 5 weeks ago, and PP application for part 2 has since gone in. We now have issues with this PP, i.e. observations from neighbours that, in hindsight, should have been anticipated by an experienced architect. 

Of course, there are multiple other things he has done to annoy us, but mostly of a small scale - like never answering phone calls from our numbers, not remembering (?ignoring) instructions from us etc. 

However, the FINAL STRAW came today. He advised us early on that an apex roof would be best on the extension to allow velux windows for ample light. He never went through other options or the pros and cons of different roof options with us. Moreover, he never told us that this design would severely obstruct the views from our rear upstairs bedrooms. On the plans, from the side, it looked like there would be some window obstruction, but the drawing of the rear of the house showed the roof line of the extension only going up about one quarter / one third of the bedroom windows, so we thought the view would be ok. And of course we never imagined an architect would plan to obstruct windows! Well the roof is now in place, and I went to look at it today. From the end of the garden, about three quarters of the rear upstairs windows are obstructed by the roof, clearly different from the drawing we were given. From the inside, at least half the rear upstairs windows are obstructed by the roof. Looking out these windows, all we can see are roof tiles, and the sky and tree tops. We can't see any of our garden, not even the rear of the garden, and none of the neighbours' gardens! It is appalling and incredible that an architect would design this. I can't understand how he would not have foreseen this problem, and why he did not inform us of it. If we knew this would be the "view", we would have told him to come up with another roof plan. We cannot live with this roof, and will have to ask him to have it changed. However, we don't feel that we should bear the whole cost, or any of the cots to be honest, as we feel this is an error on his behalf. 

Do we have any standing here? Can anyone advise how we should tackle the issue re who pays what for revising the roof? What should we say (or not say) / what phrases to use when speaking to our architect about this? The current roof cost about 15000, so revising will be at least 10000 I guess. I am very upset about this and thanks in advance for any help / advice.


----------



## Jim2007 (26 May 2013)

Did you approve the plans?


----------



## lowCO2design (26 May 2013)

talk to him, explain your issues - a compromise can often be reached


----------



## threebedsemi (26 May 2013)

There are a few things here you should check out. I am assuming that by 'architect' you mean a member of the RIAI. If so you are likely to have appointed him to the project under a standard RIAI appointment document. 
Read this carefully if you have not already done so (many people do not in fact read this document at all for some reason) as it sets out what you should expect in terms of service.

As lowco2design has said, your first point of call is to have a frank discussion with the architect. If you are not able to have a satisfactory discussion with him, you should feel free to call the RIAI directly and discuss your problem with someone there (www.riai.ie). You will find them very approachable. 


www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## doctormom (26 May 2013)

Thanks threebedsemi. We have an RIAI agreement, and it states that the client can expect the architect to draw plans and explain their implications. He certainly did not do the latter! However , because we signed off on the plans without realising the window obstruction issue, we may be stuck. I just feel he should have told us about this so that we could decide if that was ok or if we needed to rethink the design.


----------



## lowCO2design (26 May 2013)

doctormom said:


> Thanks threebedsemi. We have an RIAI agreement, and it states that the client can expect the architect to draw plans and explain their implications. He certainly did not do the latter! However , because we signed off on the plans without realising the window obstruction issue, we may be stuck. I just feel he should have told us about this so that we could decide if that was ok or if we needed to rethink the design.


did you by any chance suggest you didn't like flat roofs?


----------



## browtal (1 Jul 2013)

Do approach it in a reasonable manner, you will get the best result if you do this. Choose your location to discuss this where you are most comfortable and unlikely to have interruptions.

State your reservations, in simple language, no Architects terminology needed.
Expect to be heard and given the explanation for the areas that concern you.

If after the explanation given you are not happy with the reasons given or do not like the result - Ask him what options you have now?
You should expect him to make some alternative suggestions. Obstructing existing windows does not seem to make sense. 
However new Velux or any new windows must not impinge on your neighbours privacy, sense seeing the roof tops is not unusual. Often the reasons for using Velux windows is not to overlook your neighbours property.

Best of luck Browtal


----------

